# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامم چه طوره؟!

## Ehm0294

من پیش مشاور رفتم اما فکر میکنم بهترین برنامه رو خودم میتونم واسه خودم بریزم.بعد از کلی کندوکو😑 اینو نوشتم؛
با توجه به اینکه رشتم ریاضیه هر روز فیزیکو دیفو تست میزنم،شیمی 1 روز درمیون
روزایی که مدرسم 5تا6 و روزای تعطیل 8تا9 ساعت.
هرشب 1 ص از قرابت موضوعی گاج و 1 درک مطلب کامل گاج 1 ساعت و روز بعد دورش میکنم.
زبان هرشب 15 مین cloze یا reading.
روزای تعطیل پایه رو میخونم
تو طول هفته هم با برنامه ی گزینه 2 پیش میرم.
اما اون 1 ساعت ادبیاتو عربی با 1 ساعت دیفو 1 ساعتم فیزیک و زبان هر روز تو برنامم هست.
دوستااااااان منتظر نظراتونم✌

----------


## Ehm0294

اینو یادم رفت جمعه ها هم از بعد ظهر فقط تفریییییح

----------


## newpath

بستگی داره به پایت .. آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنی ؟ تراز و درصداتو بگو

----------


## Reza j

سلام
نظر شخصی منه
اگه آزمون میری دیدی پیشرفت نمی کنی و به سطح ایده آل نمیرسی بدان که جایی داری اشتباه می کنی و باید اصلاحش کنی.
در کل خیییلی عالی بود.
برای شما آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی دارم.

----------


## Ehm0294

آخه تو آزمون اول اصا آماده نبودم واسه همین اونو ملاک قرار ندادم چون درسای پیشو مسلط نبودم
در کل پایم خوبه...

----------


## Dr.Younes

هر برنامه ای حتی بدترین برنامه دنیا هم اگه بهش عمل بشه مفیده!

این برنامه رو که خودت ریختی خوبه چون معلومه با شناختی که از خودت داری تنظیمش کردی... پس ب همین عمل کن!
مطمئن باش شناخت تو از خودت بیشتر از شناخت ما از تویه پس خودت باید نظر بدی درموردش نه ما!

----------


## newpath

خب درصدات مهمه .. رشته ریاضی جوریه که میشه با یکم هوشمندی یه رتبه خوب آورد .. 
تو سایت کانون که بری یه تخمین رتبه بزنی میفهمی ..
مثلا یه تخمین با عمومی 50 و ریاضی 10 و فیزیک و شیمی 60 رتبه  منطقه 1   2000-2500 
منطقه 2   1000-1500 
منطقه 3  200-300
بدست آوردم .. باید دید کدوم درسات قویه کدوم ضعیف

----------


## Ehm0294

> خب درصدات مهمه .. رشته ریاضی جوریه که میشه با یکم هوشمندی یه رتبه خوب آورد .. 
> تو سایت کانون که بری یه تخمین رتبه بزنی میفهمی ..
> مثلا یه تخمین با عمومی 50 و ریاضی 10 و فیزیک و شیمی 60 رتبه  منطقه 1   2000-2500 
> منطقه 2   1000-1500 
> منطقه 3  200-300
> بدست آوردم .. باید دید کدوم درسات قویه کدوم ضعیف


خوش بحالتوووون
تو تخصصیا فیزیکم از همه بهتره
تو شیمی محاسباتم یکم ضعیفه
ریاضی بعضی مبحثارو خوب میزنم ولی بعضیارو نه!!!
دوس دارم تا میتونم عمومیارو بالا بزنم.

----------


## nima7

> من پیش مشاور رفتم اما فکر میکنم بهترین برنامه رو خودم میتونم واسه خودم بریزم.بعد از کلی کندوکو������ اینو نوشتم؛
> با توجه به اینکه رشتم ریاضیه هر روز فیزیکو دیفو تست میزنم،شیمی 1 روز درمیون
> روزایی که مدرسم 5تا6 و روزای تعطیل 8تا9 ساعت.
> هرشب 1 ص از قرابت موضوعی گاج و 1 درک مطلب کامل گاج 1 ساعت و روز بعد دورش میکنم.
> زبان هرشب 15 مین cloze یا reading.
> روزای تعطیل پایه رو میخونم
> تو طول هفته هم با برنامه ی گزینه 2 پیش میرم.
> اما اون 1 ساعت ادبیاتو عربی با 1 ساعت دیفو 1 ساعتم فیزیک و زبان هر روز تو برنامم هست.
> دوستااااااان منتظر نظراتونم✌


واقعا امیدوارم بتونید اجراش کنید ولی تجربه نشون داده برنامه هایی که میریزیم 99 درصد مواقع اجرا نمیشن یا نیمه کاره میمونن چون برنامه خیلی بیشتر از گنجایشمون تنظیم شده...

----------


## newpath

> خوش بحالتوووون
> تو تخصصیا فیزیکم از همه بهتره
> تو شیمی محاسباتم یکم ضعیفه
> ریاضی بعضی مبحثارو خوب میزنم ولی بعضیارو نه!!!
> دوس دارم تا میتونم عمومیارو بالا بزنم.


البته این درصدایه خودم نبود  :Yahoo (105):  کنکور زمان خودم تخصصیا بالایه 80 زدم  بر عکس عمومیا خراب کردم

----------


## newpath

رو نقاط قوتت حتما سرمایه گذاری کن .. مثلا فیزیکت که گفتی خوبه سعی کن مباحثشو عالی کار کنی .. مثلا من عربی صفره صفر بودم اصلا نخوندمش تو کنکورم 10 درصد بیشتر نزدم و وقت عربیو دادم به باقی عمومیام

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خوش بحالتوووون
> تو تخصصیا فیزیکم از همه بهتره
> تو شیمی محاسباتم یکم ضعیفه
> ریاضی بعضی مبحثارو خوب میزنم ولی بعضیارو نه!!!
> دوس دارم تا میتونم عمومیارو بالا بزنم.


البته عمومی هام مهمن ولی برای اختصاصی ها بیشتر وقت بذار چون 72 درصد نمره شما تو زیرگروه یک ریاضی برای اختصاصی هاست و فقط 28 درصد عمومی ها 
مثلا یک درصد ریاضی رو بالا بزنید مثل این میمونه همه عمومی ها رو یک درصد بالاتر زدید تازه بازم یک نمره ای براتون میمونه  !!!!!

----------


## Ehm0294

> البته عمومی هام مهمن ولی برای اختصاصی ها بیشتر وقت بذار چون 72 درصد نمره شما تو زیرگروه یک ریاضی برای اختصاصی هاست و فقط 28 درصد عمومی ها 
> مثلا یک درصد ریاضی رو بالا بزنید مثل این میمونه همه عمومی ها رو یک درصد بالاتر زدید تازه بازم یک نمره ای براتون میمونه  !!!!!


واسه ریاضی نمیخام زیاد عذاب بدم خودمو به جاش فیزیکو شیمیو تو تخصصیا دوس دارم بالا بزنم ولی خیلی سخته باس خیلی تلاش کنم.

----------


## Ehm0294

> رو نقاط قوتت حتما سرمایه گذاری کن .. مثلا فیزیکت که گفتی خوبه سعی کن مباحثشو عالی کار کنی .. مثلا من عربی صفره صفر بودم اصلا نخوندمش تو کنکورم 10 درصد بیشتر نزدم و وقت عربیو دادم به باقی عمومیام


آره فیزیکو شیمیو میخام بالا بزنم

----------


## sardare azmoon

> واسه ریاضی نمیخام زیاد عذاب بدم خودمو به جاش فیزیکو شیمیو تو تخصصیا دوس دارم بالا بزنم ولی خیلی سخته باس خیلی تلاش کنم.


ولی ریاضی ضریب 12 داره در حالی جمع ضرایب عمومی 11 هستش یعنی یک ریاضی ضریبش از کل عمومی ها بیشتره به همین راحتی از مهمترین درستون صرف نظر نکنید

----------


## Ehm0294

> ولی ریاضی ضریب 12 داره در حالی جمع ضرایب عمومی 11 هستش یعنی یک ریاضی ضریبش از کل عمومی ها بیشتره به همین راحتی از مهمترین درستون صرف نظر نکنید


اینم یه حرفیه باس بیشتر درموردش فک کنم

----------


## saeedkh76

> من پیش مشاور رفتم اما فکر میکنم بهترین برنامه رو خودم میتونم واسه خودم بریزم.بعد از کلی کندوکو������ اینو نوشتم؛
> با توجه به اینکه رشتم ریاضیه هر روز فیزیکو دیفو تست میزنم،شیمی 1 روز درمیون
> روزایی که مدرسم 5تا6 و روزای تعطیل 8تا9 ساعت.
> هرشب 1 ص از قرابت موضوعی گاج و 1 درک مطلب کامل گاج 1 ساعت و روز بعد دورش میکنم.
> زبان هرشب 15 مین cloze یا reading.
> روزای تعطیل پایه رو میخونم
> تو طول هفته هم با برنامه ی گزینه 2 پیش میرم.
> اما اون 1 ساعت ادبیاتو عربی با 1 ساعت دیفو 1 ساعتم فیزیک و زبان هر روز تو برنامم هست.
> دوستااااااان منتظر نظراتونم✌


برنامه خوبی هست
انا اگه بتونی بری قلمچی فکر کنم از نظر برنامه ریزی راحت تر باشی

----------


## T!G3R

سلام ابجی
من ازت یه سوال دارم 
و اون اینه که از کی دارید برای کنکور درس میخونید؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ehm0294

> سلام ابجی
> من ازت یه سوال دارم 
> و اون اینه که از کی دارید برای کنکور درس میخونید؟؟؟؟


سلام برادر✋
من از تابستون شروع کردم
از تیر شروع کردم البته بینش 1 آنتراکیم دادم اینطوری نبود که مستمر بخونم اما از مهر جدی تر شدم

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام برادر✋
> من از تابستون شروع کردم
> از تیر شروع کردم البته بینش 1 آنتراکیم دادم اینطوری نبود که مستمر بخونم اما از مهر جدی تر شدم


ابجی خداییش شما داری از اول تابستون میخونی
بعد تازه الان اومدی از ما میپرسی برنامم خوبه؟؟؟
یعنی تا حالا برنامه نداشتی ؟؟؟یعنی تازه برنامه ریختی و از رو برنامه می خوای بری جلو؟؟؟
اخه خیلی ضایعست از تیر ماه بخونی بعد الان در مورد برنامت بپرسی خوبه یا بده !!!!! :Yahoo (20): 
بگذریم ولی از نظر من زبان برای هر شب 15 دقیقه کمه خداییش یه خرده زیادش کن
سوالی چیزی هست در خدمتم
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):

----------

